# Boyfriend on sudden secret lose weight bend



## kittennails (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not really sure what to make of it but it is starting to worry me.

My boyfriend is tall and slim (the slimmest i've ever known him in 5 years but not too skinny, if you know what i mean) but lately he seems on this health kick of not eating dinner only sometime little, special K and hiding skimmed milk in the fridge. Before he said he hated skimmed milk as it "tastes like watery crap" but now he's been skipping lunch too sometimes. When I ask him why is he buying special K and everything else in "lite" variety he just says "it was on offer". He goes quiet and defensive whenever I ask.

I see him looking in the mirror sideways at his tummy (which isn't there) and i'm starting to worry if he's getting an eating disorder. He really doesnt need to lose any weight. I know he was a bit big when he was a kid and i wonder if he's carrying that in this mind. He won't listen to me when I say he doesnt need to diet. Should I just ignore it? I really don't know.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 23, 2011)

Somebody must have made a comment that brought up his insecurities. Let him know you're there for him, but your concerned about him.


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Somebody must have made a comment that brought up his insecurities. Let him know you're there for him, but your concerned about him.


I agree!

I know people (of both sexes) that were chubby as kids, and they seem to have this constant fear of becoming that chubby kid again, especially if they were teased by other kids back then. ItÂ´s like this insecurity stuck with them, which is understandable but doesnÂ´t explain the constant unrealistic worries about gaining weight. Maintaining weight is about being healthy, and staying far away from crash diets just to drop a few pounds


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with both these ladies! Seems like maybe old feelings resurfaced.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with everyone - if he is not losing weight for a sport like boxing (where he has to be in a certain weight class) than it sounds like he has issues with his weight again.

If he is interested in losing weight, suggest working out instead of not eating.

Maybe he'll go for this idea if you do it with him.

This way, he'll eat sensibly and the two of you can have fun together.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 23, 2011)

Ooooh, that's an excellent suggestion!


----------



## kittennails (Jan 24, 2011)

that's a great suggestion, i'll definately try that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks x
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with everyone - if he is not losing weight for a sport like boxing (where he has to be in a certain weight class) than it sounds like he has issues with his weight again.
> 
> ...


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2011)

It's also possible that there is something going on in his life that is getting to him, but he is dealing with it by focusing on his weight. The only way to know is if he will talk about what is going on with him.


----------



## Karren (Jan 26, 2011)

Crossdressers tend to do that....  I was obsessed with loosing weight and my wife made me stop because I looked like crap as a male but my dresses fit amazingly!  lol


----------



## llehsal (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with everything said here.  But I lean toward internetchick.  It may be more than a comment or so.  Something may seriously be bothering him, and the best way to get to the bottom of it is to discuss it.  I would be a bit careful in the way you speak to him about it as I can identify with it somewhat.  I know because I myself have some eating issues and I get very very very defensive when people talk to me about it.  Many times I listen but go back doing my own thing.  Which in turn frustrates those around me.

My only suggestion is to not be overly aggressive about it.  Be on him about it, but not too on him.  If that makes sense at all.  Sometimes people also do things without being able to explain why.  Sometimes they know why but is either too embarrassed or afraid to tell other people.  It's great that you ARE noticing though and attempting to work with him rather than pretending it's not happening.  I love Dragonfly's idea and I think that is a good way to go about it as well.


----------

